# jpg Datei weiter herunter komprimieren



## a-p-m-h (18. Februar 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Foto in der Größe 3072 x 2304 2,53 MB als jpg Datei, mit Photoshop auf die Größe 500 x 375 Qualität 2 herunter komprimiert. Jetzt hat das Bild die Größe von 35,9 KB. Nun habe ich dieses Bild in meine Webseite eingefügt. Wenn man darauf klickt, braucht es länger als bei anderen Webseiten bis es auf geht.

Jetzt meine Frage: Wie kann ich das Bild noch weiter herunter komprimieren ohne den Verlust von Qualität und der Größe 500 x 375 zu verlieren. Also ich brauche weniger KB. Ich hoffe Sie können mir weiter helfen. 

Im Voraus vielen Dank

Andreas


----------



## D@nger (18. Februar 2006)

Hallo,
das ist unmöglich. man kann die Größe in KB nur reduzieren indem man die Qualität oder die Maße runtersetzt.


----------



## Leola13 (18. Februar 2006)

Hai,

hast du schon versucht über "Für Web speichern" einen aktzeptablen Wert zufinden.
Für deine Website brauchst du im Normalfall nur eine Aiuflösung von 72 dpi.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## hotschen (18. Februar 2006)

Die Auflösung spielt hier keine Rolle. 500 x 375px bleiben 500 x 375px, egal ob 300, 72 oder 10 dpi.
Was du noch versuchen kannst: Anderes Format (z.B. GIF) probieren und/oder das Bild ein weig weichzeichnen. (Kannst du auch im Dialog "Für Web speichern")

Aber 36kb für die Größe find ich eigentlich schon OK. (Kommt natürlich immer auf den Inhalt an)


----------



## Vale-Feil (18. Februar 2006)

Hi a-p-m-h meine Lösung: teile das Bild in 4 Teile und schon läufts. D.h. die 4 Bildteile werden neben einander geladen und dadurch entsteht der Speed. 

Hoffe konnte damit helfen.

cu vale-feil


----------



## zirag (18. Februar 2006)

Hi a-p-m-h,
schonmal überlegt, ob es ev. am Server liegt? 36kb ist ja nun wirklich nicht viel, es sei denn man ist mit nem 56k Modem unterwegs. 

mfg ZiRaG


----------



## a-p-m-h (19. Februar 2006)

Hallo erst mal,

vielen Dank für eure schnelle Antworten. Es klappt einwandfrei und hat mir sehr geholfen.

Nochmals vielen Dank

MfG Andreas


----------



## holzoepfael (19. Februar 2006)

Auch wenn du mittlerweile zufrieden scheinst:
hotschen hat dir noch das Weichzeichnen empfohlen, kannst du auch noch versuchen den Filter "Störung entfernen" benutzen, das macht manchmal auch noch paar Kb aus....


----------



## a-p-m-h (20. Februar 2006)

Hallo,

vielen Dank für die Antwort. Werde ich machen, das mit dem Weichzeichnen. Und nochmals Danke.

MfG Andreas


----------



## HighPressure (17. Mai 2006)

Eines versteh ich bei Photoshop nicht.. egal wie sehr ich mit für web speichern oder ähnlichem runter komprimiere, wenn ich nacher das JPG mit MS-PAINT aufmache und dort einfach auf datei - speichern gehe wird das ganze nochmal um ca 30 % - manchmal sogar bis zu 50% - runterkomprimiert OHNE qualitätsverlust

Seit dem mir das aufgefallen ist speichere ich JPG´s in Photoshop nur mehr mit 100% und speichere dann mit Paint alle nochmals..

Hat jemand eine Erklärung für dieses Phänomen?


----------



## oscarr (19. Mai 2006)

HighPressure hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Eines versteh ich bei Photoshop nicht.. egal wie sehr ich mit für web speichern oder ähnlichem runter komprimiere, wenn ich nacher das JPG mit MS-PAINT aufmache und dort einfach auf datei - speichern gehe wird das ganze nochmal um ca 30 % - manchmal sogar bis zu 50% - runterkomprimiert OHNE qualitätsverlust
> 
> Seit dem mir das aufgefallen ist speichere ich JPG´s in Photoshop nur mehr mit 100% und speichere dann mit Paint alle nochmals..
> 
> Hat jemand eine Erklärung für dieses Phänomen?



Das wird kein Phänomen sein sondern einfach eine weitere Komprimierung die Paint da vornimmt. Wenn Du aus PS JPGs mit 100% ausgibst ist das total übertrieben. Gute werte für Grösse/Qualität Verhältniss liegen so zwischen 50-75%. Kommt natürlich immer auf das Bild an.

Ausserdem soll man aus Photoshop immer das _Für Web speichern_ Werkzeug nutzen. Bin leider nicht ganz sicher warum. Habe aber irgendwo mal was gelesen (glaube es war von einem Mod auf cgtalk zu dem Thema Bilder Hochladen bzgl. Contestbeiträge) das einige Browser Probleme haben die JPG die Photoshop ohne _Fürs Web speichern_ generiert auszulesen. Ob es sich in ladezeit/aufbauzeit des Bildes auswirkt ... vermutlich.


----------

